# File renaming missing



## gadabout54 (Sep 9, 2011)

I am a new user for lightroom 3 and have just downloaded my photos. On the right side all i have is File handling, Apply During Import, but i dont have File Renaming or Destinations!!! Can someone help explain why this is happening?  I have an assignment due in a week and need help ASAP!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

If you have downloaded outside LR and are now trying to import using the *Add* import action, then File Renaming is NOT an option that you can use (guess the developers worked on the basis that if you've already got your files on a hard drive they'll already be named as you require). In this situation you would need to rename after the import in the Library module.

If, on the other hand, you are using *Copy *or *Move* as the import action, then File Renaming *should* be an available option. If you can't see it, it probably means that the pane has been inadvertently hidden...in which case right-click on the header of any one of the panes that you can see, e.g. File Handling, and choose Show All from the context menu that appears.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.  Most likely yo have chosen to ADD rather than COPY or MOVE.  This is in a menu at the top of the middle section of the Import dialog. 

The other possibility is that the missing Right panel sections have become unchecked. Using the Mac Equivalent od Ricjt Click in the space below the End Panel Mark should bring up a context menu that will permit you to add a check these missing panels.

the third possibility is that your Import Dialog is collapsed to a small window. Clicking on the triangle button in the lower laft corner of the Import dialog should toggle between the smaill Import dialog and the full import dialog.


----------



## gadabout54 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your help. Feel silly not knowing this as it is rather simple isnt it! Thanks anyway.  Would you also be able to help me with moving photos i the web section of LR3.  I have tried to drag in filmstrip my images as they should be in sequence but they wont stay when dragged.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 10, 2011)

Mod note: gadabout has another thread asking about dragging images around. Followups should go there:  

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...quence-photos-in-web-module&p=93788#post93788


----------

